# Car Rentals in Mexico



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am trying to figure out how to get around in Queretaro to look at houses. I can take a bus up there from CDMX but once I'm in town I'll need to get from house to house. A taxi would get pretty expensive after 2-3 hours of cruising around the environs of Queretaro so I thought about renting a car but I have heard a lot of negative stories about people's experiences. Have any of you had any experience, good or bad, renting a car in Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> I am trying to figure out how to get around in Queretaro to look at houses. I can take a bus up there from CDMX but once I'm in town I'll need to get from house to house. A taxi would get pretty expensive after 2-3 hours of cruising around the environs of Queretaro so I thought about renting a car but I have heard a lot of negative stories about people's experiences. Have any of you had any experience, good or bad, renting a car in Mexico?


A taxi will be a lot cheaper than renting a car. Just negotiate a deal for the whole day or half a day. Taxi prices are flexible.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

When in Merida looking for houses I had contacted a couple of real estate agents and they took me around to different places to look at, I did give some gas money...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I only rented cars a few times , the prices quoted are cheap until you take all the insurrance..and it is way cheaper to negociate a deal by the day or half a day with cabs. It is also more convenient, no need to worry about parking or waste time trying to figure out how to get from one place to the other.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> A taxi will be a lot cheaper than renting a car. Just negotiate a deal for the whole day or half a day. Taxi prices are flexible.


That was my first thought but I've not done that before. Hopefully, the driver would know the neighborhoods and how to get from one place to the other.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> When in Merida looking for houses I had contacted a couple of real estate agents and they took me around to different places to look at, I did give some gas money...


I had considered this but I couldn't see what would be in it for the agent if I was looking at rentals. If I was looking to buy, then it would make more sense for them.

We plan to rent for a year or two before locking in to a purchase. I suppose if I paid the agent something for gas and their time they might do it on the hopes of building a relationship for the later time when we buy. They would certainly know the neighborhoods and could give some more insight compared to a taxista.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

We have a private taxi driver here. He is absolutely invaluable. He knows every street and every business within driving distant. He also knows or is related to almost everyone . When we looked for a home ( with a realtor) he was not shy about telling us where we should and where we shouldn't live .


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

circle110 said:


> I had considered this but I couldn't see what would be in it for the agent if I was looking at rentals. If I was looking to buy, then it would make more sense for them.
> 
> We plan to rent for a year or two before locking in to a purchase. I suppose if I paid the agent something for gas and their time they might do it on the hopes of building a relationship for the later time when we buy. They would certainly know the neighborhoods and could give some more insight compared to a taxista.


We took several house hunting trips to Mexico. On the last trip we had already sold our house in the States - so we were a little 'desperate'. We had perhaps three houses we were considering and we asked the realtor for our second choice if we could rent. He wrote up the contract etc and handled the negotiations. I'm sure he received something for his time from the owners. Also - everyone involved was hoping that at the end of the yearly lease we would buy the place (which we did not).


----------



## travelingrae (Dec 9, 2016)

circle110 said:


> That was my first thought but I've not done that before. Hopefully, the driver would know the neighborhoods and how to get from one place to the other.


If they don't, then they would be out of business.

Cab drivers are such a resource. I've used them to get "unlost" when accidentally finding myself downtown (paid them a few pesos to get me to where I want to go). One time in Mazatlán, I had to go pick up something for which I only had a few vague words on a piece of paper to get to the destination. The cab driver recognised those words as being a neighbourhood and a main intersection. He got to that neighbour, asked a few people about the third word (a name) and took me to the destination, which was only a block away (so he got me really close with barely any info!).

By taking a cab, you'll be able to focus on the other important part of house hunting -- looking at the neighbourhood and seeing what it has to offer.

Have fun!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

travelingrae said:


> If they don't, then they would be out of business.


I wish that were always the case. I can't tell you how many taxi rides I've been on where google maps and my 4G wireless were the only way we got to our destination.

But I hear you -- a good taxi driver is a treasure. We had a private taxi guy we used in Guanajuato that was like that.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your input!

I think I will forget the idea of the auto rental and check out the other 2 ways you suggested. I'll ask around among people I know in Queretaro regarding recommending a good taxista to hire for a half day.
I'll also contact a couple of realtors that were recommended to me. I'll float the idea of needing transportation and if they offer, great and if not, they might know one of those treasure trove taxi drivers I could hire.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

circle110 said:


> I had considered this but I couldn't see what would be in it for the agent if I was looking at rentals. If I was looking to buy, then it would make more sense for them.
> 
> We plan to rent for a year or two before locking in to a purchase. I suppose if I paid the agent something for gas and their time they might do it on the hopes of building a relationship for the later time when we buy. They would certainly know the neighborhoods and could give some more insight compared to a taxista.


Actually, you may find that a real estate agent knows about rentals available in the area and will be paid a commission by the landlord. My wife and I have a couple of rental properties and we use a real estate agent to find tenants. We pay the agent one months rent for a 12 month lease and prorate that for shorter terms (6 month lease = 1/2 months rent, etc.)

So, it might make sense to check with a local real estate agent or two and find out if they handle rentals.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone had experience with Uber?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> Anyone had experience with Uber?


We live in a small community which will not allow a taxi inside the gate. Their solution is Uber. We haven't tried them yet - we walk to/from the gate and pick up a taxi there. We can use the exercise


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Anonimo said:


> Anyone had experience with Uber?


In the US, yes. In Mexico, no. Haven't seen any ubers in Cancun, but their app looks like it works - that is, if I start it up it shows my location and has buttons to call a driver. Whether there are any drivers available I don't know as I haven't tried.

There was a news article 3 weeks ago in the local paper about Uber. Quintana Roo put some regulations on Uber, got taken to the (Mexican) Supreme court, and the new regulations were upheld, in spite of them being different than those for taxis.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> Anyone had experience with Uber?


Lots of friends use Uber. I had a business order and pay for one once. Apparently is it cheaper and better than taxis in Guadalajara. 

A friend bought an Uber car and pays someone to drive it. He said that it is not much of a money maker. By the time he gives Uber their share, pays the driver, and makes the loan payment, not much is left


----------



## Stare Decisis (Jan 29, 2017)

eastwind said:


> In the US, yes. In Mexico, no. Haven't seen any ubers in Cancun, but their app looks like it works - that is, if I start it up it shows my location and has buttons to call a driver. Whether there are any drivers available I don't know as I haven't tried.
> 
> There was a news article 3 weeks ago in the local paper about Uber. Quintana Roo put some regulations on Uber, got taken to the (Mexican) Supreme court, and the new regulations were upheld, in spite of them being different than those for taxis.


Re Anonimo's question about Uber: 

I used it a few dozen times when I was in Mexico in January (for ~two weeks), in Cancun and Mexico City. It is quite reliable, and insanely cheap (a round-trip cross-city ride in Cancun, including the driver waiting with me for 20 minutes at the cobbler "on the clock," cost me less than $5). A ride from the Mexico City airport to Roma Norte cost me about $5. Like with taxis, not all drivers speak English.

Interestingly, and as Eastwind notes, Uber is actually prohibited in the state of Quintana Roo (where Cancun is). Uber worked for me there, but I often had long waits for the car to get there (over 10 minutes). None of the cars I ordered had license plates (which made me really nervous at first, as that's the primary security to verify I'm getting in the correct car). The license plate numbers in the app were ****'ed out, and the cars themselves didn't have plates, either. However, the app does have their portrait visible, so I just made sure the driver looked like the guy in the photo, and I got in. More often than not, the drivers requested that I ride in the passenger seat (which is really unusual), as having an empty passenger seat but someone sitting in the backseat would look more "suspicious." When I was dropped off at destinations, they usually got out to hug/shake my hand and say "goodbye, friend" (also unusual). Basically, they were trying to make it look like I was a "friend," rather than a paying passenger. Most drivers were male, and almost all struck up conversation with me (a young, solo female). They all asked me if I had a boyfriend, and when I said I didn't, assured me I'd leave Mexico with one. I'm queer.  A lot of taxis in Cancun, especially in the hotel zone, had signs dissing Uber and saying it was illegal in the state of Q Roo. I did some research, and it looks like when the state catches an Uber, they impound the vehicle, and Uber has been very prompt in paying the drivers their $500-2,000 fines to get their vehicles released, so they can keep driving. 

Uber was fantastic in Mexico City. They have a great metro system that I used when I could, but I did order Ubers for destinations not near metro stations, late at night after the metro closed, or when I was going on dates (didn't want to get sweaty, or my hair to get frizzy on the walk from the metro). It is completely legal in Mexico City, also very cheap, and very prompt/reliable. I never had to wait for than 4 minutes for a car in Mexico City. Most drivers here were also male, but none of them tried to have a conversation with me, other than confirming the address. I felt more comfortable in those cars, than in Cancun. 

If I recall correctly, Uber is not yet available in Puerto Vallarta. I don't think it's due to a prohibition, just that they haven't expanded there, yet. I did take taxis in PV, which I would have never done, had I had the option of Uber. 

I'll be moving to Queretaro in August, which is also supposed to be a great city for Uber (per prior students I've spoken with). I'm very excited for the cheap transit option, if I don't feel like walking, am out late at night, or end up living far away from campus/downtown. 

Like in the states, certain cities/states may restrict Uber's business. IIRC, Uber cannot pick up passengers within Portland, OR city limits, for example, but can drop them off there, and the suburbs are fair game. I'd say Uber in Mexico is hit or miss, but where it's a hit, it's *golden*. 

(Disclaimer, I'm a millennial, if that matters.)


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Well that doesn't quite mesh with the article I read in the Yucatan Times. For What It's Worth what I read is that the court upheld the regulations on Uber making it legal, but regulated. My reading of it (just the one article) was that Q.R. passed some regulations that applied to Uber but not to regular taxicabs. Uber challenged them in court on the basis that they weren't being treated equally, and the court held that they didn't need to be treated equally because they were different.

Anyway, the differences from the regular taxi regulations that the article listed were:

- vehicle must be owned by the operator
- vehicle must be worth at least 200k pesos (about US$10k)
- vehicle must not be more than 7 years old
- vehicle may not have more than 7 seats

That last point - I'm not sure whether the rule is 7 physical seats, counting a bench seat that seats 3 people as 1 seat, or if it means seating for 7 people, which isn't quite the same as what the article wrote but makes more sense to me.

The whole court case is a little odd, usually Uber takes the position of arguing that they aren't the same as taxicabs so that they can avoid following taxicab regulations (such as having medallions). 

Did the Uber cars have the uber symbol in the window? Usually it's on the right side back-seat window, or on a fixed window behind the right-side back door.


----------



## Stare Decisis (Jan 29, 2017)

eastwind said:


> Well that doesn't quite mesh with the article I read in the Yucatan Times.
> 
> Did the Uber cars have the uber symbol in the window? Usually it's on the right side back-seat window, or on a fixed window behind the right-side back door.


Y'know, I don't have a sure, specific recollection of whether the Uber stickers were on the cars... But I don't think they were? I just remember thinking, "Great, the license plate is blocked out in the app, all I have to verify is their photo." 

I'm sure some of the articles that came up in my initial search were a few years old, and my trip was six months ago, so I'm sure a lot has changed since then. I found the YT article you've been referencing, and agree that it's an unusual argument for Uber to make. I'm sure they're eager to be able to operate freely in Cancun, since it's a big spring break / vacation destination for college students. 

Here are a few articles I just searched for, which I probably also saw when I was in Cancun and curious about the situation: 

Uber arrives in Cancun Mexico! - Everything Playa Del Carmen 
Each driver will call you before they arrive to ensure the request is legit. In speaking with the Uber drivers they have advised the local taxi drivers have their friends and family request Uber’s and then cancel the request…all to keep the Uber drivers tied up. We have also found the Uber drivers are cautious where they pick you up and drop you off. If there are taxi drivers near by they will try and avoid that area(One driver asked us to walk up the street to avoid being beside the taxi drivers). The taxi drivers have been harassing and causing trouble for the Uber drivers. You will not see an Uber driver with the U in the window as they do not want to advertise they drive for Uber. One of our Uber drivers specifically told us when we got out to not tell anyone around(if they ask) that he drives for Uber. 

Resort city of Cancun rounds up dozens of Uber cars | Fox News
Officials in the Mexican resort of Cancun and nearby cities have rounded up scores of Uber cars and taken them to impound lots until drivers pay fines of about $2,800 apiece. The government of the Caribbean coast state of Quintana Roo says the ride-sharing service is illegally offering transport services. Uber says about 100 of its drivers' vehicles had been impounded in the last week and 96 of them were carrying Cancun residents, not tourists. Uber says the fines are exorbitant and alleges there had been "threats and violence against drivers, customers and tourists." State transportation secretary Jorge Portilla says Uber violated a state law prohibiting unlicensed transport services, and that Uber knew about the law beforehand. Portilla says Uber has affected the incomes of registered taxi drivers.

https://www.riviera-maya-news.com/uber-cancun-greeted-with-protests-vehicle-seizures/2016.html


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Appears to be problems in Tijuana with UBER......
https://www.sandiegoreader.com/news/2017/may/26/stringers-uber-tijuana-wild-west/#


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I just saw in Cancun a 20-passsenger airport shuttle van with professional lettering on the back window that said, in English: "Uber is illegal in the state of Quintana Roo and the solitication of rides is illegal". 

I think I have that right, I tried to take a picture but it was too far away to get it clearly. If I had 10 pesos for every time somebody offered me a taxi ride...

But anyway, that's their partisan position, not necessarily a statement of legal fact. Still, there are so many regular taxis in Cancun that I'd not want to bother with Uber and risk getting caught in any kind of cross fire, verbal or ballistic. Other cities/states of Mexico are going to be different, and Cancun wasn't where the original poster was asking about.

Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## Stare Decisis (Jan 29, 2017)

eastwind said:


> I just saw in Cancun a 20-passsenger airport shuttle van with professional lettering on the back window that said, in English: "Uber is illegal in the state of Quintana Roo and the solitication of rides is illegal".
> 
> I think I have that right, I tried to take a picture but it was too far away to get it clearly.


That's actually exactly what I saw... It was a larger van with that exact wording. Might have been in Spanish, though.


----------



## rohbear (Feb 28, 2017)

Going back to the original post's request for experience in renting a car, I rented one from Fox at GDL with no hassle whatsoever. I had a letter from Visa saying that they were insuring the car for damages, and I purchased (in advance) liability insurance through Fox. I guess all-told it was $400 USD for two weeks. We took that little car everywhere, down farmer tracks on the eastern side of Lake Chapala, up the hills in Ajijic to where the pavement ended, to Mazatlan, Colima, Barre de Navidad, etc. and it was so nice to not have to think about a taxi driver. We went where we wanted when we wanted and explored so many neighborhoods around Lakeside. Having a tiny car was so helpful with parking on narrow streets, I sure wouldn't want a full-size sedan.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

rohbear said:


> Going back to the original post's request for experience in renting a car, I rented one from Fox at GDL with no hassle whatsoever. I had a letter from Visa saying that they were insuring the car for damages, and I purchased (in advance) liability insurance through Fox. I guess all-told it was $400 USD for two weeks. We took that little car everywhere, down farmer tracks on the eastern side of Lake Chapala, up the hills in Ajijic to where the pavement ended, to Mazatlan, Colima, Barre de Navidad, etc. and it was so nice to not have to think about a taxi driver. We went where we wanted when we wanted and explored so many neighborhoods around Lakeside. Having a tiny car was so helpful with parking on narrow streets, I sure wouldn't want a full-size sedan.


Thanks, rohbear! I'm glad you had a good experience and were able to enjoy so many places.

My situation has more or less been resolved thanks to a kind fellow expat in Queretaro who has offered to drive me around one day and a real estate agent who will help me out the second day. By the time I make my second house hunting trip, I'll have bought a car so I won't be in need of transportation assistance any more.


----------

